# Pigeon problem!!



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear fellow pigeon lovers. 

I have a slight problem with my pigeon and I was hoping you guys could help me out here. 

Short story - I have a Male Pigeon that makes *really* loud noises during sunrise and I was wondering if I could stop him somehow? 


Long Story- ... Have you guys heard how male pigeons call the female to the nest? That's what my pigeon does, but really REALLY loud even when his mate is right next to him. He avoids other nests and always chooses to sit in the same corner, cooing for 15-30 minutes. 

These sounds he makes are so loud, My neighbors have complained multiple times. This has never happened before with any other pigeon and my neighbors think I have a lonely pigeon locked up somewhere, hence the sounds. 

I've tried the following...

1 - Covered the cage so he doesn't coo the moment he sees sunlight, Not successful. By the way, I didn't leave them locked up in the dark mind you, I only did it for a couple of minutes. 

2 - Built a nest for them, still Not successful. He continued these loud noises anyway. 

3 - Let him build the nest by gathering twigs, yet still not successful. 

4 - Bought fake pigeon eggs, Again not successful for the fourth time. He knows those eggs are fake. 


The only time he'll stop is when the female lays an egg and incubates it, BUT the female can't be laying an egg 24/7. She'll take 4-6months to start a new nest and for that whole resting phase (That's what I call it ) He'll be making those sounds. 

I have a couple of other pigeons too but none of them are as loud as he is. In fact, none of them coo as long as he does either. 


I'm scared the neighbors will force me to remove all my pigeons because of this 1 single pigeon and I can't get rid of him either because I've had him for 7 years!  I adopted him from a really bad pet shop, He was only 4 weeks old and was placed in a very dirty cage. I can't get rid of him. 


Please help, If these neighbors don't force me to remove the pigeons, then I am definitely sure the next people that will move in next door will. Think of a pigeon cooing in a tin box, The echoing is very loud and annoying. 


Thank you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you may have to look into moving where it may not be a problem.


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> you may have to look into moving where it may not be a problem.


Well, In that case. A desert would do just fine.  

Forgot to mention, My neighbors house is really far away from mine, yet they can still hear it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DoveSvN said:


> Well, In that case. A desert would do just fine.
> 
> Forgot to mention, My neighbors house is really far away from mine, yet they can still hear it.


lol.. do they have desert in Aussie land?


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> lol.. do they have desert in Aussie land?



Middle of Aus, Not really desert-like, but it's as close as you can get to a desert.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe something like this would work..


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> maybe something like this would work..



haha! That looks great.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

What about putting in the walls Soundproof Insulation


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Sounds like he is in a house with tile floor. I am thinking if it were in a place like a cavity where only the top of the cage or place was open, then the sound would not travel far. Dima's idea sounds very good. 
Another idea is to slowly switch your bird to a barley only diet until it stops trying to mate. I say this because once I had pigeons that were fed cheep wild bird seed. They never did much except sit around on the roof and fly sometimes. When I gave real racing pigeon food to them, they started their agressive moves( or mating behavior) along with cooing the Next Day. I could not believe it. So if you have the hart, and dry barley grains, try it on your male pigeon and see what happens. I was also thinking that if there was a noise or visual somethin that your pigeon did not like or was aftraid of, you may try using it early in the day just as it starts to coo. For example a squirt of water, a hawk noise or picture, laser light distraction, etc. 
My first and easy choice would be the diet approach. I hope you win.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Why not loud music LOL. I do that so the landlord cannot hear the rescues cooing in the morning. May be some music that your neighbour likes.


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

hamlet said:


> Hello. Sounds like he is in a house with tile floor. I am thinking if it were in a place like a cavity where only the top of the cage or place was open, then the sound would not travel far. Dima's idea sounds very good.
> Another idea is to slowly switch your bird to a barley only diet until it stops trying to mate. I say this because once I had pigeons that were fed cheep wild bird seed. They never did much except sit around on the roof and fly sometimes. When I gave real racing pigeon food to them, they started their agressive moves( or mating behavior) along with cooing the Next Day. I could not believe it. So if you have the hart, and dry barley grains, try it on your male pigeon and see what happens. I was also thinking that if there was a noise or visual somethin that your pigeon did not like or was aftraid of, you may try using it early in the day just as it starts to coo. For example a squirt of water, a hawk noise or picture, laser light distraction, etc.
> My first and easy choice would be the diet approach. I hope you win.



Thank you all for the wonderful tips. 

@Hamlet, 
I will definitely try the Barley idea. Thank you for the tip.  

@Dima, 
I will also try your idea if Barley doesn't work. Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think giving them a lesser diet is a good idea, and loud music will only annoy your neighbors. Not a good idea! Especially early in the morning. The cooing unfortunately is just part of keeping pigeons. If your neighbors are going to complain, then maybe you would just need to find another home for the louder ones.


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> I don't think giving them a lesser diet is a good idea, and loud music will only annoy your neighbors. Not a good idea! Especially early in the morning. The cooing unfortunately is just part of keeping pigeons. If your neighbors are going to complain, then maybe you would just need to find another home for the louder ones.



Well, I doubt the diet change would keep him quite actually, But it's worth a try anyway. AND about the music part, Haha NO WAY am I doing that sorry. The pigeon is loud enough as it is, I don't think Music would help.


Here's the thing, I've had this pigeon for a very long time now and we treat him like a family member now rather than a pet/animal. 

I did however try to get rid of him a couple of times though but I always regretted it later and couldn't stop thinking about him, So I would get him back. 


A year after I adopted him, I released him far away from my house thinking that he would not come back, This was my way of getting rid of him... 3 days later, I saw him standing on top of my house looking back down at me, it was such an adorable moment. 

I can share a few more stories of how I tried to get rid of him if you're curious.  Let me know if you wanna read it.  

By the way, I still have him. 
He's healthy and happy and there is no way I'd get rid of him now. I adopted him at 4 weeks old and I will watch him grow old and die peacefully. His my awesome pet. <3 


Thank you all.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just releasing a bird that way that was human raised really doesn't give him much chance for survival. Most don't make it. He doesn't know how to cope out there or find food or anything. I hope you don't release him again.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a pair of Indian Fantails that are moaners , but probably not to the extent of your situation.
I would go for the insulation idea , perhaps a pack or two of insulation bats , not sure how much the are a pack , but Bunnings sell them so you can get a price and dertermine if it's worthwhile .

I have decided to insulate my loft , but I've decided to go for polystyrene......I hope that it will quiet things down a bit here too .


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Just releasing a bird that way that was human raised really doesn't give him much chance for survival. Most don't make it. He doesn't know how to cope out there or find food or anything. I hope you don't release him again.




True, But I was young back then and I did not know what I was doing. I'm only 19 by the way, Count back 7 years and that's how old I was when I released him. 

I'm definitely not going to release him again, Well far away that is.


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

whytwings said:


> I have a pair of Indian Fantails that are moaners , but probably not to the extent of your situation.
> I would go for the insulation idea , perhaps a pack or two of insulation bats , not sure how much the are a pack , but Bunnings sell them so you can get a price and dertermine if it's worthwhile .
> 
> I have decided to insulate my loft , but I've decided to go for polystyrene......I hope that it will quiet things down a bit here too .


Thank you for the tip! I'll definitely try that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DoveSvN said:


> Well, I doubt the diet change would keep him quite actually, But it's worth a try anyway. AND about the music part, Haha NO WAY am I doing that sorry. The pigeon is loud enough as it is, I don't think Music would help.
> 
> 
> Here's the thing, I've had this pigeon for a very long time now and we treat him like a family member now rather than a pet/animal.
> ...


I had some wild ducks do that... but we took them further and it worked. pigeons are good at homing back... Im glad you came around to keeping him..it is a funny story.


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

GREAT NEWS EVERYONE! 


I just found the best way to keep my Pigeons quiet! Last night, I sticky taped their beaks and cere and I haven't heard a sound at all, It's amazing isn't it? 



KIDDING! lol I didn't do that  

I found an unused silk cloth in the house and I decided to cover the pigeon cage with it to see if it'll work. TO my surprise, It worked PERFECTLY! 

This morning, the pigeons, along with the loud one, were cooing like crazy so I got outside and placed the silk cloth over their cage and BAM, awkward silence. 
Actually, let's not call it awkward, Let's call it PEACEFUL Silence 

I've been doing this for a week now and I have not heard a single sound come out of that cage. 

This Silk cloth was like GOD-sent to keep the bird quiet.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi! Just happened to read this thread today and it was funny enough. All this happened more than a year back. So how is Mr Vociferous doing now? In one of your replies you had mentioned that you had few more stories of your failed attempts to get rid of him, do share them if you are still amused by those.


----------

